# Looking after incontinent cat



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all! I wonder if anyone have/had incontinent cat and could share some tips or experience?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

what is the reason for your cats incontinence?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Esined said:


> what is the reason for your cats incontinence?


Sorry Mom, its been a second day I was trying to sit down and type it all - too long story.....But he is such as loving, loyal and affectionate cat - althought Vets try to pursue me to PTS him - I cant!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Bless your heart, thats a hard one, I looked up incontinece in cats on google and there are so many reasons and ways to deal with it.
I once had a stray cat move in with me which was incontinent, took her to the vet and she had kidney desease and it came to a point where for her own good she had to go to sleep as it is a very painful desease and cats hate being dirty.


----------



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

Many cats with incontinence are cured by homeopathic treatment for which several (single) homeopathic remedies are possible, depending on the different symptoms and modalities in each cat. So each cat with the same problem may need a different hom.remedy ! 

Sometimes you can easily recognize the constitutional type of a cat and then it`s possible to give the corresponding (homeopathic) constitutional remedy.

For example, if your cat is soft, gentle, mild and yielding it`s most likely a Pulsatilla type and if he/she apparently needs to pass urine frequently and is young and excitable, you can give Pulsatilla 30c, one dose (=1 tablet or a few pellets), 4 times daily for a few days till clear improvement.

Kind reg. from the Netherlands !

(Homeopathic remedies are online obtainable from e.g. : Helios UK, or Ainsworths UK, or Remedia Austria , etc.)


----------



## Cleowolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, my cat recently had an operation to amputate his tail after all the nerves in his tail died and was unable to move of feel it, this was due to an apparant trauma caused by someone pulling his tail either by accident or on purpose (we don't know who). He lost all his confidence and wouldn't come out from behind the telly but now his confidence is growing, his back legs are going as the nerves are slowly paralysing his legs but now he involutarily wees everywhere he lies. 
He is on incontinence pills (which he mostly spits out) but he has only just started coming back upstairs and jumping on our beds which is brilliant because he is slowly 'getting back to normal' but he leaves very smelly puddles everywhere and everything has to be cleaned, especially the bedding, can anyone suggest anything we can do to make it easier for us?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Cleowolf said:


> Hi, my cat recently had an operation to amputate his tail after all the nerves in his tail died and was unable to move of feel it, this was due to an apparant trauma caused by someone pulling his tail either by accident or on purpose (we don't know who). He lost all his confidence and wouldn't come out from behind the telly but now his confidence is growing, his back legs are going as the nerves are slowly paralysing his legs but now he involutarily wees everywhere he lies.
> He is on incontinence pills (which he mostly spits out) but he has only just started coming back upstairs and jumping on our beds which is brilliant because he is slowly 'getting back to normal' but he leaves very smelly puddles everywhere and everything has to be cleaned, especially the bedding, can anyone suggest anything we can do to make it easier for us?


You could try baby nappies - cut the hole for the tale, and something to hold it accross each shoulder. I never done this as our boy is in big room with a plastic floor and its a lots of going on there - so he is never lonely and I just dont let him out.
If you will try nappies - dont keep them on for too long. You'll have to bath your kitty every day too and use petroleum jelly.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I have not had experience of them, but perhaps others can advise whether stud pants are waterproof?
I take it we are talking about wee, instead of fecal incontinence?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Stud pants itself wont absorb much. I heard that in Europe they keep studs inside; they all wearing childrens nappies while having a run of the house. I've seen somewhere the picture of thing which holds nappies in place - will try to find it.
LOL - they must be looking quite funny in them


----------



## stirlinj (Jul 8, 2008)

Try Washable dog nappy, dog nappies for dog incontinence & incontinent dogs.. Our cat lost his tail and suffered lower back nerve damage, with the same results - we manage him during the day (get your vet to show you how to empty his bladder manually - think bagpipes) and use a nappy at night. This means he can sleep on our bed with no fears of puddles etc. Good luck.



Cleowolf said:


> Hi, my cat recently had an operation to amputate his tail after all the nerves in his tail died and was unable to move of feel it, this was due to an apparant trauma caused by someone pulling his tail either by accident or on purpose (we don't know who). He lost all his confidence and wouldn't come out from behind the telly but now his confidence is growing, his back legs are going as the nerves are slowly paralysing his legs but now he involutarily wees everywhere he lies.
> He is on incontinence pills (which he mostly spits out) but he has only just started coming back upstairs and jumping on our beds which is brilliant because he is slowly 'getting back to normal' but he leaves very smelly puddles everywhere and everything has to be cleaned, especially the bedding, can anyone suggest anything we can do to make it easier for us?


----------



## chatterbox (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi - there was a guy on TV with an incontinent cat, part of a documentary- see this YouTube link YouTube - Dog incontinence, cat incontinence, cat nappies, cat nappy

He bought cat nappies and described them as a "life changing event" - and I know 2 people who have used them, one for a cat urinating / cat incontinence and one for a spraying cat. Guess they are also suitable for cats in season. I know they found them ideal for cat pee & for faecal incontinence, as they were so sick of cat urine with the cat urinating in just about every room in the house.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## barycoldwell (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Jess...my name is Barry and like you, I need info on caring for my elderley cat. Frisky turned 19 on June 1st 2012 and sometimes forgets about the box and poops wherever. Euthanasia is ABSOLUTELY out of the question. Everyone suggests takie him to the vet, but I went in and found the cost too high. $180.00 for the seniors wellness exam and I could not pay that even if I wanted to. My e-mail is [email protected] if you hear of anything of interest


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

@ barycolwell - just for info. Its not wise to post your email address on an open forum.

Last thing you or anyone needs is to have some random person with your email address. - its an old post in anyevent goes back to 2008


----------

